# Next Project - Sealing Driveway



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Gave the driveway a good power wash today and was wondering if buying the sealant at a local store IE: Lowes etc is a better option than having someone do it. Is the quality any different or is it all the same. The reviews for products at places like Home Depot don't look very good.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

We did it ourselves for our community league which was asphalt. Seemed to help a bit. Wasn't hard to do, but used more than the instructions implied. My bet is the "professionals" aren't trained much better than you could be by reading the instructions...it's not rocket science. Dump, spread, repeat.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't know about the sealer/topcoat, but I overheard the guy that sprayed mine telling his helper that the best crack filler he has ever used is the Black Gold pourable from Home Hardware.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

Dumb question - why seal at all? 

Crack seal, yes, that keeps the granular layer dry and strong and stable. 

But top coat - please tell me why you essentially paint your driveway?


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

I coated mine to match the crack filler so I don't see black stripes where I filled the cracks. It makes the grass look nicer next to it.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

The real deal should actually be applied hot by professionals and soaks in and penetrates the asphalt, gluing and sealing the cracks back together.

That "airport grade" thin black water like stuff they sell at Home Depot and other such big box scammers is basically black paint that looks good for a year or so (and gets all over everything) I can 100% assure you they don't use this "home depot" latex paint on runways!!

I think cobblestones are the way to go. Asphalt is really soft in the summer and will always crack up.


----------

